# .



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2003)

.


----------



## hong (Feb 27, 2003)

"At the last minute, Piratecat, Darkness and Henry realised that Morrus had not been joking about the webcam."


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 27, 2003)

"Morrus photographs his Dream Barbies, whom he had dressed himself."


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2003)

"Rumours that Natural 20 and Avalanche Press are working on a merger are apparently true. "


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 27, 2003)

"Cinderella rolled her eyes, annoyed that her fairy godmothers were now wearing halter tops and belly button rings."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 27, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *"Cinderella rolled her eyes, annoyed that her fairy godmothers were now wearing halter tops and belly button rings." *




...And wielding _Wands of Vib_ *-* I'll shut up now


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2003)

Most definitely NOT Joe's book of Enchantment.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 27, 2003)

"It sure was easy getting Rose McGown to  dye her hair blue."

"Where did you find these three?  1-800-Enchantress?


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 27, 2003)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> * 1-800-Enchantress? *




Leave off the last 's' for sleazy!


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 27, 2003)

Morrus posts results of latest Enworld gathering, and is too exhausted to post


----------



## HellHound (Feb 28, 2003)

Remind me, once again...

*do not release a product shortly before a Natural 20 product is released... you will be overshadowed... try to release products a week or so AFTER Natural 20...*

LOL

Hope sales are good on this one, Russ!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Remind me, once again...
> 
> do not release a product shortly before a Natural 20 product is released... you will be overshadowed... try to release products a week or so AFTER Natural 20...
> 
> ...




An Archery book vs. an Enchanters book?  Nah, you'll do far better on this one.


----------



## HellHound (Feb 28, 2003)

You said that last time (Elements of Magic vs Crimson Contracts) and were proven wrong, but the time before that (Everyone Else vs Guide to Drow) you were right...

So if we keep up the pattern, you are right this time.

BTW, did you get the freebie of Three Arrows I sent you? You seem to have consistently AWEFUL luck with email.


----------

